# Blade to Cut 5" K Style ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Dewalt 12" miter box.

What's the blade type / set up to cut 5" K style gutter (white alum) to 45 deg and other angles to match the roof pitch ?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Tin snips then rip with your hands. You're going to cover the edge with a miter box or with an end cap anyways, right? If you really want to use your miter saw try a reverse plywood blade. meaning install the plywood blade the opposite way the directions tell you so it actually drags along the metal instead of biting into the metal. You'll get a much cleaner cut that way. I think the saw will slow you down though. I can get a real clean cut with tin snips and even ripping the metal by hand.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used a metal chop saw w/ abrasive blade... Clean cut w/ just a little burr to remove..

Snips are just as easy though:thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Another vote for backwards ply blade or snips.


----------



## elicon (Apr 22, 2007)

A sharp aluminum cutting blade (triple chip grind) works well and leaves almost no burrs. It also works well for cutting downspouts. I also use a DeWalt 12" miter saw, and find that the saw tends to scratch the bottom of the gutter. I put electrical tape on the edges of the saw base to keep this from happening.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

My guys would have the whole house run out and cut by the time you set up your miter saw


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot fella's.

The guy who installs and provides me lengths was using a miter box on a job a while back with mitered O.C. not box. I just got some lengths the other day but the Hispanic helper couldn't explain too much. The boss said snips.

On the neatness side I was curious about the miter box. I have wiss and med aviators. I guess I need to get some Malco's. I'll keep in mind the abrasive blade. Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

snips are how most pro gutter guys i see do it
but there are someguys out there that dont use
miter strips or boxes [not sure how they do it] so i could see
then wanting to get perfect cuts


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

tomstruble said:


> snips are how most pro gutter guys i see do it
> but there are someguys out there that dont use
> miter strips or boxes [not sure how they do it] so i could see
> then wanting to get perfect cuts


On copper we miter our corners, not strips or box, and we use snips and get a nice neat perfect cut. I think we can all agree it comes with practice. I'm out of practice myself, but have done it in the past. At this point LOL a saw may be faster for me. I worked a 10 hour day yesterday (Sunday) and I am beat.


----------



## AAA Gutter (Nov 23, 2006)

We use a Diablo blade on our miter saw to cut aluminum, either downspouts or gutter.

But I do agree that snips are quicker.


----------

